# Elephants in Monochrome



## Bryan Pereira (Dec 10, 2019)

For me Elephants make the perfect monochrome subject. The texture of their skin the color almost a perfect 18% grey. Cropped this to square to put more emphasis on the the young one. 
Nikon D850 280mm f4 1/640 iso 2500


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## PJM (Dec 10, 2019)

Excellent.  I like the monochrome.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2019)

Very well done! An excellent black and white conversion.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 10, 2019)

Very good detail............


----------



## Irishwhistler (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice work Bryan.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 10, 2019)

Absolutely wonderful work. I agree in your choice for editing.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 11, 2019)

Great pic, very cute, too!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 11, 2019)

Excellent image.

Nominated for POTM


----------



## otherprof (Dec 11, 2019)

Bryan Pereira said:


> For me Elephants make the perfect monochrome subject. The texture of their skin the color almost a perfect 18% grey. Cropped this to square to put more emphasis on the the young one.
> Nikon D850 280mm f4 1/640 iso 2500
> 
> View attachment 183508


Great composition and conversion. The shapes and positions of their trunks are wonderful.


----------



## johngpt (Dec 11, 2019)

I like that the calf is a bit lighter, drawing the eye. As well as those tusks.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 11, 2019)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## weepete (Dec 12, 2019)

Thats an absolute belter!


----------

